# Looking for a club in north ga



## JR213 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hey everybody 
Hope everybody’s doing great I’m looking for a club in Northeast Georgia if anybody knows of one please let me know thank you


----------



## JR213 (Mar 14, 2022)

If anybody knows of any clubs in North Georgia please send me some info thanks


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Apr 2, 2022)

JR213 said:


> If anybody knows of any clubs in North Georgia please send me some info thanks





JR213 said:


> If anybody knows of any clubs in North Georgia please send me some info thanks


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Apr 2, 2022)

I have a small club in North Georgia Gordon county just had a member drop out call Mike 706-463-1919


----------



## JR213 (Apr 2, 2022)

I tried calling earlier didn’t get an answer but if you can send me some information about the club I would appreciate it


----------



## JR213 (Apr 3, 2022)

I tried calling again still haven’t gotten an answer I’m interested in the club so please get back with me


----------



## GerChap (Apr 4, 2022)

I'd like to hear more also. Why not share some details (like location) so others can decide to follow up with you?


----------



## JR213 (Apr 22, 2022)

Looks like someone beat me to it still looking for a club to join


----------



## JR213 (May 5, 2022)

…


----------



## JR213 (Jun 1, 2022)

…


----------



## JR213 (Jul 1, 2022)

…


----------

